

Facebook Is Reading Your Messages and Liking Things For You - neya
http://gizmodo.com/5948948/facebook-is-reading-your-messages-and-liking-things-for-you?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

======
lucb1e
Didn't it just automatically update the field?

